# 2 week wait



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi  
i will be going in for ec and then on 2ww soon, so i am looking to find out exactly what happens in ec and if i will be sedated and things like that?? also i am wondering what i can or cannot do while i am on my 2ww? i have taken time off work as i have not been too good with the buserelin and menopur.

thanks tracey x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi TJSK

Each clinic do e/c collection differently - mine give you a GA as a matter of course, some others only sedate you - your clinic should have told you all about this prior to treatment starting (mine did, so I just assume that other clinics do but correct me if I am wrong).  I was told that on my 2WW I should rest for a couple of days and then get on with things as normal, apart from no heavy lifting or hoovering (excuse to get someone to do it).  Then again some other clinics tell you rest completely for the whole 2WW.  I think its best if you ask your clinic what they recommend and go along with what they say.

Hope that helps.

Amanda


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

When I'm on my 2ww I'm just going to let my instinct guide me!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There was a similar post the other day asking about 2ww & which I replied to so I won't repeat it all again but have included the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66173.0

Try to rest for at least 3-4 days following ET and then its a case of getting on as normal although avoiding anything strenuous, as I mentioned in the other post, such as heavy lifting or hoovering, avoid exercise (although if you do yoga then in 2nd week, light yoga may be ok), avoid hot baths, jacuzzis, saunas...anything that will raise your body temperature too much...but do keep you belly covered and warm (but not hot !!)...basically treat yourself as if you were pregnant !

As for EC, I had IV sedation...our clinic offers both that & GA but our consultant usually recommends sedation as you recover much quicker (and having had many GA's over the years I agree with him !!!)...I thought I'd slept through the whole thing but nurse told me I was actually chatting and responding when needed !!! I was sitting up in bed drinking tea not long afterwards...and with GA I've always felt very "out of it" afterwards (although thats down to other strong painkiller meds I had at the ops) but with sedation I felt fine afterwards, a little tired and obviously tender from the EC, but generally ok !

There's a post on the voting board about EC...I'll try and find the link...here it is...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=24414.0

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi amanda/mrs redcap/natasha

many thanks to you for getting back to me with the advice. i will be off work so i plan just to have a rest and to take it easy. 
natasha i think i might opt for the GA as i think i would rather not know or be aware of what is going on around me! my sh said he won't go in the theatre with me as he gets very upset seeing me having to go through all this. i said i am fine with that as i know its hard for him too. im back at hopsital tomorrow so i will speak with them then and see what they say?

many thanks!

tracey xx


----------



## oddy (Aug 19, 2006)

2ww wait over today and tested negative  but because I haven't had any bad pain or bleeding they have told me to stop taking the cyclogest pessaries, wait another week and then they will test me again,
They said that there is a very very very small chance that my system is not yet showing the pregnancy hermone yet and that is why my test is negative and that I could still be pregnant, but this is a very very rare situation, has this happened to anyone else and if so did your result change,

A very devasted ff
Denise    

Thank you for your replies, kind words and support and just to clarify it was a pee test that was done after the 2ww not a blood test


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Denise - sorry to read your post but I agree with Thalia - it is v. unlikely to be pg.

All but on one occasion, I have tested neg and had to wait for AF to arrive days later.  It is the cyclogest that keeps them away and you need to get it out of your system.  I suspect your AF will start in 2-3 days time.

Some tx's I have continued with the cyclogest for a few more days and retested but it is still a neg.

Don't beat yourself up over this - stopping or continuing with pessaries doesn't seem to help - just delays AF and your anguish.

   


Thalia - sorry you read your recent loss - that is gutting


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Denise

I'm so sorry to hear you're having to go through this...it just adds to an already anxious time doesn't it. Cyclogest (or any progesterone supplement) can delay AF but if you have had no bleeding then I agree with the hospital, it ain't over till its over...if you had late implantation then it could be that there just wasn't enough hcg hormone to be detected. I don't want to get your hopes up but cling on to that little bit of positivity as you just never know 

Take care hun
Natasha 

[br]: 31/08/06, 09:45


thalia said:


> *Healthy pregnancies result from implantation between days 6-9 after ovulation or egg collection*, so by day 14 there should be enough pregnancy hormone to pick up.


*Thalia*

I've seen you reply to a few people with this comment & I'd really like to know where you got this information. I've read and researched and awful lot and I have never heard of this. There is no way of knowing the exact day that implantation happens so I don't see how it can be quoted that the healthiest pregnancies are those when implantation happens 6-9 days after ec or ovulation.

In natural conception, implantation happens between 5-12dpo...only once an embie has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old will it be ready to implant and it will usually hatch within the next 24 hours after that...implantation can happen at any point during that time, right up till around 12 days past ovulation. If implantation doesn't complete until 12dpo then there may not be enough hcg hormone in pee for hpt to detect, even on 14dpo.

www.visembryo.com - this website may interest you...

With assisted conception you need to take into account how old the embies were when put back.

I'd be very interested to read where you got the info about "healthiest pregnancies resulting from implantation 6-9dpo/dpec". 

Take care
Natasha

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thalia

I'd be interested in any reference material you have.

I've suffered 2 early mc's as well as 1 failed ivf and 1 failed fet.  With the fet I actually had what I strongly believe were implantation pains 6 & 7dpt but on test day I tested BFN then couple hours later (don't ask why I tested again) I got a very very faint BFP (similar to my 2nd mc) but then all other tests following were BFN.

Personally I just think its difficult to say exactly when an embryo will have implanted so shouldn't really say that if implantation takes place between 6-9dpo will result in healthy pregnancies....

If you could forward the reading I'd appreciate it...as I say, in over 3 yrs of ttc and since before I did A level human biology (many many years ago !!) I've had an interest and read/researched alot but never come across these stats (which in my opinion are questionable)

Many thanks
Natasha


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Odddy,
I don't want to get your hopes up either. I had a positive pregnancy test (home), with my ectopic in May. I had a blood level of 87 that same day. Before I received my blood level, for some reason I did another cheaper home pregnancy test which came up as negative. My blood HCG did triple in 48 hours, so I was definitely pregnant. Although mine was ectopic, perfectly viable pregnancies do come from early low HCG levels. Believe me, I know that waiting is the most painful experience ever, but I think that's all you can do and I wish you the best of luck with your outcome!
Love Prija


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thalia

I will check out the info and will purchase the book you've suggested.

Thanks for the info...
Natasha


----------



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

Oddy, 

So sorry to read of your dilema.  Finger's crossed that you are one of the ones outside of the box.  

Minxy, you've had a rough time of it too.  Here's a link to an article re late implantation and miscarriage.  I can't find my copy of the abstract as my favourites folder is in a total mess.  www.abc.net.au/science/news/stories/s28779.htm    I came across this when I had my m/c.

I'm a (manic) early tester.  I've had 2 early implanters - one resulting in my son and the other resulting in a missed m/c at 11 weeks.  Have also detected 2 'chemicals' through early hpts being -ve, then+ve then -ve.   

Hope that helps, Succotash


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick question, I had my one ickle embryo reunited with me last Monday and since then have had AF pains ever since.  I know that e/c is quite a traumatic thing for ovaries to go through, but is it quite normal to still feel uncomfortable after 8days.  I had minimal spotting last night and that has been the first time.

Atleast I'm over half way through my 2ww now only 6 more sleeps til i can do the test!!!  I just can't wait for this 2ww to be over, roll on the 23rd!!

Em


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Emma, 
I had my ec last wednesday and et last friday. I still have twinges and sometimes sharp pains. I have not got any af pain right now but some girls do. Others bleed a lot. I still have a lot of  bloating after last week plus the pessaries make it worse too.
This morning I started having lower back pain. The strangest of pains or feelings go though our bodies right now , I tell you.
However, having spotting could be that the implantation of your eggs is happening. This has happened to quite a few girls.
So I'd say could be good!  
Future Mummy


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Emma,

I had really bad AF pains, thought it was all over.  Got a BFP yesterday!

Good Luck

Fiona


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Emma,

I had 1 embie transferred on Mon 2/10 & I had loads of aches,pains etc, in the early hours of the following Tues (10th) I woke up with excruciating AF pains & truly thought it was all over, the pains continued on & off for the rest of the week & I was just waiting for AF to make her appearance but I tested positive on Sunday morning.
I phoned the clinic yesterday & they told me it was perfectly normal it was just my body getting used to being pregnant & also because of all the hormones that are whizzing around.

Keep positive & I'm sending you loads of   
Jane xxxxx


----------



## snow jewel (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi Emma
I'm on day 6 and have been getting pains that I'm convinced are AF too. Very often though, I find that it was a bit of wind or bowel movement (I know, tmi!). I find that the pains are sometimes indistinguishable. It seems to me that after the invasive treaments we have had, that these normal bodily functions brush against or move our reproductive organs a bit which may cause pain. Perhaps they're swollen a bit or just tender at the mo.
Anyway that's my un-expert opinion.
When I was pregnat before, albeit ectopic, I had awful pains when I had any kind of bowel movement, partly I think as I've got some adhesions attaching an ovary to my bowel. They are very close to one another, so I reckon they're bound to affect each other a bit.
I had a bit of spotting on day 3, but this stopped when I went & had a lie down.
Take care
Snow Jewel xx


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

thank you , thank you thank you for all of your positive responses

Jane-K, I have been worrying about you as I've not heard anything from you in a couple of days and you've got your dream a positive, I filled up when i read that.  Must have been the orange scarf!!!!

I ended up ringing my clinic who said that it may be down to the botty bombs and to continue with my paracetamols. I'm really trying to stay positive, but I keep having my moments!!

D-Day is monday(23rd) so will keep you all posted.

xxx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Emma,

I know I disappeared off the radar didn't I!!!!!!! My mind was all over the place & I got it into my head that if I actually posted that AF was on her way it would encourage her to arrive  so I banned myself from the computer & literally lay on the couch for 5 days.
I know what you mean about trying to stay positive, some days the pain would go away for a few hours & Id start planning my hopefully BFP announcements & then the pain would come back & Id feel like it was all over.
Our bodies go through such an awful lot during treatment I think its only natural that it protests!
Fingers crossed for Monday 
Jane


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

I am so happy for you honey, I really am.

Now here's hoping my news will be good too.  Hopefully the one ickle embryo liked it inside me and has decided to stay there....

That's all that I've been doing is lying down on the sofa most of the day.Still not watched that many good DVD's but to be honest I can't concentrate on them anyway, my mind is wondering.  Only execise I've had is playing with the parrots which to be honest doesn't exactly burn any calories!!!!

You put your feet upto now mummy Jane
xxx


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

well ladies, we did our test this morning after the hospital said it would give the right results a day early.  I was in really bad pain on Friday night and to be honest had an idea that it hadn't worked and I was sadly proved right.  A big fat negative.

Just wanted to say thanks for all of your replies to the topics that i have posted over the past few weeks during my dreaded 2ww.  Hopefully next time we will have a better outcome.

We're just off now to look for a holiday somewhere hot with lots of food & alcohol!!!  Think that's gonna give me something to look forward to and help me to take my mind of our sad news.

Good luck to all of you
Emma


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Emma, I'm really sorry about your result, is there any chance that it may change over the next few days?
Have you had any bleeding yet?
I know that this is such a bad time but I think that your right to look ahead, plan a holiday & have some time for yourselves.
Thats exactly what I did after my last negative, I felt I really needed to step off the ivf rollercoaster & just be normal again.
I really feel for you & know exactly what your going through & I hope that you get that big fat positive next time.

Keep in touch
Janexxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks honey,

Feel really lost to be honest.  not sure what I'm feeling and poor hubby is just as upset.  sometimes I think it's easy for people to forget about the men in all of this. Wil test again in the morning, but it shouldn't be any different.

I will definately stay in touch with you, you were kind to me sending me messages...

Just got back from the travel agents and we've seen a couple of hols a week in the maldives is looking favourite right now or 2weeks in the dominican for the same price.  Gonna do some research.....

Take Care xxx


----------



## bluebell68 (Oct 12, 2010)

hi everybody, i had ivf with donor eggs on 2nd oct, ive had cramps most days feeling dizzy , slight feeling of nausea but not been sick.i also had a tiny amount of spotting for 2 days literally just a spot each day. today i had ablood test of which i will get the result on friday, as its 11 days after my 3 day transfer i also did a clear blue which came back negative. ive no af as yet and am just wondering is this it or maybe the hpt may not have worked as its early. but technically its day 14. its my first attempt  and am praying that it will work , im 42  and this 2ww is the worst thing. good luck to everybody who is on their 2ww. any advice would be appreciated many thanks  and best wishes to all.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi and welcome 

Lots of ladies experience some cramping and other symptoms such as nausea, light-headedness, amongst other things during the 2ww. This is usually due to all the drugs and I assume since you had DE that you've been prescribed some form of progesterone and oestrogen support which can cause all manner of side effects and symptoms, such as those you mention.

The spotting could be due to a number of reasons including the drugs or from the ET procedure.

As you're only 11dp3dt (11 days past/post 3 day transfer) your embies would only be 14 days old so it's still early days....implantation can happen up until embies are around 12 days old and then there needs to be enough HCG hormone released from embryo for it to be detectable on a peestick.

Most clinics will advise you test at 14dpt as this ensures an accurate result as the HCG levels should be high enough to be picked up on a peestick.

I would hold off testing until your OTD (official test day) and hopefully things will have changed by then. I've been a member of FF for many years (and a former moderator on here too) so have read 100's of posts where ladies have tested too early and got BFNs, only to test few days later on their OTD and it's a BFP so it ain't over yet. However, you do need to be aware that when your natural period is usually due isn't relevant during IVF because you've not had a natural cycle, no natural ovulation and everything has been controlled by the clinic and the drugs. The progesterone (and oestrogen) support can both delay/hold back any bleeding even if negative result...some women may not start bleeding until they stop all the meds, sometimes immediately, sometimes within a few days, sometimes a few weeks after.......but hopefully if you give it a few more days and test again that it will be BFP (big fat positive).

I've never used DE (donor eggs) and I'm not having treatment at moment but have had quite a few and lost count of the number of 2ww's been in (naturally and with treatment) so I can completely empathise with how you're feeling at the moment...2ww is the worst part of the whole treatment cycle I think...the waiting game !

There is a whole separate board for those in 2ww so why not join them on there...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

There is also a separate board for ladies who are ttc in their 40's (like yourself and me...I'm 41, will be 42 in January)...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## bluebell68 (Oct 12, 2010)

hi natasha, thanks so much for taking the time to reply and for all the information, the clinic did tell me to test today or tom, however they insist on a blood test and told me not to use hpt. naughty i know but with all theese weird things going on in my body, i couldnt wait, i get my blood test result on friday so i will know for sure then, just one question do you know the level of hcg they are looking for in a positive test as im not too sure what the figures mean and my clinic.. its in spain want to know the numbers whether its a bfp or a bfn. today i went to a private clinic for my blood test and they will fax the result to my gp and then il have to go to the surgery to collect results on friday. so im just wondering what they are looking for. many thanks and kind regards jay xx


----------



## Steju (Jun 22, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you

Steju


----------



## bluebell68 (Oct 12, 2010)

many thanks, il let you know xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

jay 2311 said:


> hi natasha, thanks so much for taking the time to reply and for all the information, the clinic did tell me to test today or tom, however they insist on a blood test and told me not to use hpt. naughty i know but with all theese weird things going on in my body, i couldnt wait, i get my blood test result on friday so i will know for sure then, just one question do you know the level of hcg they are looking for in a positive test as im not too sure what the figures mean and my clinic.. its in spain want to know the numbers whether its a bfp or a bfn. today i went to a private clinic for my blood test and they will fax the result to my gp and then il have to go to the surgery to collect results on friday. so im just wondering what they are looking for. many thanks and kind regards jay xx


Hi again

They would usually look for a level of around 50 mIU of HCG to confirm positive pregnancy but if the levels are lower then they may need to do another test. HCG should approx double every 48 hours so that is what they are looking for.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Support10 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, i am now on the long 16 day count down to taking my test.
I had to embroyos transfered on Friday. The days are just dragging by. Some people say when they are pregnant they knew before hand. Just felt they say. I dont feel any different, just bloated!

Did anyone have any experiences about their 16 day countdown?

Thanks and good luck everyone


----------



## ailsawolf (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi support10

I am also on the countdown had embryo transferred on Monday 31 Jan so waiting to see if Little Em has attached itself and wishes to stay in me!  

I am also feeling rather bloated and a little nausea the last few mornings and tired (think it is the emotional and physical demands of the last 10 days).  Am taking each stage as it comes but difficult to not try to find symptons to tell me if I am or not pregnant.

Glad to hear that I am not the only one feeling this way - good luck I hope you get the big thumbs up soon


----------



## mer123 (Oct 20, 2010)

2WW- couldnt wait any longer so I tested
Hi there,

I am on my 2 www. BEta ( official preg test) due saturday morning(day 18 after ovitralle). But I was anxious so did it on monday morning ( day 13 after the ovitralle) and then tues ( day 14 after ovitralle)

Both times have got faint positives with FIRST Response preg test. Now even more anxious as not sure if it is the remains of ovitralle. also i have run out of tests now!

Am scared! does anyone know what this means??


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes it means you should've waited! 

Seriously hun   I know how hard it is to wait for official test day but all you have succeeded in doing is torturing yourself.  At day 13/14 it could still easily be the Ovitralle coming out of your system but similarly it could be an early BFP.  I would really urge you not to test again until Saturday, there is nothing at all to be gained.  It won't change the outcome and all you will have done is give yourself a load more stress to contend with!



Very best of luck!

Axxxxxx


----------



## mer123 (Oct 20, 2010)

thank you! yes I know I shouldnt have done it. I wont do any more tests now till the official date!

thanks for your reply.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I know you know.  We always know we shouldn't do it hun but it's a really hard temptation to avoid! 

 that your Beta results on Saturday are fabulous and the start of something magical for you!

Axxx


----------

